# Seguimento Oceânia 2009



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

*Vaga de calor já matou duas dezenas de pessoas na Austrália*

As autoridades australianas temem que pelo menos vinte pessoas tenham já sucumbido a uma intensa vaga de calor que afecta o sul do país. A temperatura mantém-se há três dias acima dos 40 graus e Melbourne enfrenta sucessivos apagões

Os estados mais afectados são Vitória e a Austrália do Sul. Neste último, na capital Adelaide, pelo menos vinte pessoas morreram de problemas cardíacos, sobretudo idosos, devido às altas temperaturas.

As autoridades suspeitam que o número total de mortes seja bastante superior.

Em Vitória, a capital Melbourne tem sofrido sucessivos apagões devido à utilização recorde de electricidade, ao rebentamento de caixas destribuidoras e aos incêndios florestais que afectam várias linhas eléctricas.

A circulação ferroviária está condicionada, uma vez que os caminhos de ferro dilataram em várias zonas devido ao calor extremo.

In:Sol

A Austrália é um dos sítios mais extremos do planeta, eventos como este são "normais".


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2009 às 16:02)

*Continuam incêndios florestais, 30 casas destruídas pelas chamas*

Numerosos incêndios florestais continuam activos no sul da Austrália e pelo menos 30 casas foram destruídas pelas chamas em Vitória, com a vaga de calor a gerar temperaturas acima de 46 graus 

O calor começou a diminuir devido a uma mudança de direcção do vento, mas os termómetros vão manter-se acima de 40 graus até domingo na Nova Gales e no Território da Capital, segundo os meteorologistas. 

Oito frentes de fogo lavram em Vitória. 

Em Bunyip State, a sudeste de Melbourne, as chamas consumiram 165 hectares de culturas devido à mudança de direcção do vento, o que tornou propício que as chamas saltassem as linhas de retenção, queimando tudo o que encontravam pelo caminho.

Em Collerain, um bombeiro sofreu queimaduras em 50 por cento do corpo, e em Horsham progrediu numa área de 1800 hectares destruindo três casas e o clube de golfe da localidade, enquanto em Kilmore o fogo lavrou em 1.400 hectares de terreno e destruiu vários edifícios da localidade de Wandong. 

Na Austrália do Sul, onde as temperaturas começaram a baixar, os bombeiros controlaram um incêndio florestal que chegou a 500 metros das casas de Gawler Rebitar, nos arredores de Adelaida. 

Na Nova Gales do Sul será preciso esperar até domingo para um descanso dos bombeiros, que combatem contra 40 incêndios em todo o Estado. 

Na Costa Central da Nova Gales do Sul, o fogo aproxima-se da área residencial da localidade de Prats Ridge, onde os habitantes combatem o fogo ao lado dos bombeiros.

Em Vitória, onde durante 12 dias se registaram temperaturas superiores a 40 graus, o termómetro atingiu um registo histórico em Melbourne, de 46.4 graus centígrados, uma alta temperatura nunca registada na cidade desde que começaram a ser feitos os primeiros registos, em 1855. 

As condições de calor e incêndios estão a ser piores este ano do que em 1983, ano em que 75 pessoas morreram vítimas das chamas.

In:Sol


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2009 às 22:50)

*Incêndios e chuvas diluvianas provocam caos na Austrália*

Vídeo

Violentos incêndios e chuvas diluvianas estão a deixar um rasto de destruição na Austrália. Uma onda de calor extremo originou devastadores incêndios no sul do país ceifando a vida a 14 pessoas só este sábado. Pelo menos 100 habitações foram engolidas pelas chamas. As temperaturas elevadas e os ventos fortes não facilitam a tarefa aos bombeiros, mobilizados em grande número, e à população, solicitada a estar vigilante e activa, no combate a um verdadeiro inferno. 
No Estado de Vitória algumas zonas registam temperaturas superiores aos 40 graus centígrados há mais de 12 dias. Em Melbourne foi atingido o recorde de 46 graus. Os incêndios registam-se essencialmente no Sudeste. Mas o que falta num lado existe em abundância noutro. 
Mais a Norte, no Estado de Queensland, em particular na cidade de Ingham, é o outro extremo que dá dores de cabeça às autoridades e à população. Após sérias inundações na semana passada, chuvas intensas voltaram a provocar o caos. Pelo menos 3 mil casas foram danificadas, centenas de pessoas deslocadas e milhares isoladas.

Euronews


----------



## Luis França (8 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

Melbourne a assar, Paços de Ferreira a gelar.

No comments!







http://www.theage.com.au/national/city-swelters-records-tumble-in-heat-20090207-80ai.html


----------



## abrantes (8 Fev 2009 às 11:13)

Onda de calor causa incêndios e destruição na Austrália
07 de fevereiro de 2009 • 07h58 • atualizado às 08h23




Vários incêndios florestais continuam ativos no sul da Austrália e pelo menos 30 casas foram arrasadas pelas chamas em Victoria, enquanto a onda de calor que provocou temperaturas recordes de mais de 46 graus começou a diminuir em alguns estados. O calor começou a diminuir devido a uma mudança de direção dos ventos, mas os termômetros continuarão acima dos 40 graus até amanhã em Nova Gales do Sul e no Território da Capital da Austrália.

Existem oito focos de incêndios em Victoria. O incêndio no parque de Bunyip State, ao sudeste de Melbourne, arrasou 165 hectares com a mudança na direção do vento, o que favoreceu que as chamas ultrapassassem as linhas de contenção, arrasando tudo o que encontravam.

Em Horsham, um incêndio registrado em uma área de 1,8 mil hectares destruiu pelo menos três casas e o clube de golfe da localidade. Enquanto isso, em Kilmore, o fogo se espalhou por 1,4 mil hectares e destruiu casas.

Na Austrália do Sul, onde as temperaturas caíram um pouco, os bombeiros controlaram um incêndio florestal que se aproximou a 500 metros das casas de Gawler River, nos arredores de Adelaide. Será preciso esperar até amanhã em Nova Gales do Sul para que o calor dê uma trégua aos bombeiros, que lutam contra 40 incêndios em todo o estado.

Em Victoria, onde algumas zonas estavam há 12 dias seguidos com temperaturas superiores a 40 graus, o termômetro alcançou um recorde histórico em Melbourne de 46,4 graus. Esta é a temperatura máxima registrada na cidade desde que este tipo de dado começou a ser medido, em 1855. 
http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI3499818-EI238,00.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2009 às 13:27)

*Incêndios florestais na Austrália já provocaram 84 mortos
*

Os incêndios florestais que estão a devastar o Sudeste da Austrália já provocaram pelo menos 84 mortos. Os incêndios, os mais mortíferos de sempre, alastram desde sábado nos Estados de Victoria, Nova Gales do Sul e Camberra. O Governo de Kevin Rudd, já ordenou o envio de unidades do Exército para ajudar os três milhares de bombeiros que se encontram a combater as chamas.

O inferno em toda a sua fúria abateu-se sobre a população do Estado de Victoria nas últimas 24 horas”, afirmou Kevin Rudd, primeiro-ministro australianos, aos jornalistas. 

As autoridades australianas já reconheceram que o número de vítimas pode subir uma vez que um número indeterminado de feridos se encontra em estado grave. 

Muitas das vítimas mortais foram encontradas carbonizadas dentro dos carros, tendo sido apanhadas pelas chamadas quando tentavam fugir. 

Às 20h30 (08h30 em Lisboa) dados divulgados pela polícia de Victoria apontavam para 750 casas destruídas e 330 mil hectares queimados. A zona mais atingida é Kinglake, uma zona rural situada a 80 quilómetros a Norte de Melbourne, onde 550 casas ficaram destruídas e foram registadas 63 mortes. 

A maioria das mortes ocorreu a noroeste de Melbourne, a capital do Estado de Victoria, onde as chamas alastraram a bairros habitacionais inteiros e continuam e fora de controlo. 
Em 1983 os fogos florestais na Austrália causaram a morte de 75 pessoas. 

*Incendiários serão punidos* 

As autoridades australianas não descartam a possibilidade de alguns dos fogos terem origem em mão criminosa e já prometeram punir severamente os incendiários. 

"Alguns incêndios começaram em localidades onde só podiam ser ateados de propósito, nunca provocados por causas naturais", declarou um alto responsável da polícia do Estado de Victoria, Kieran Walshe.

Fonte: RTP


----------



## abrantes (8 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

A Australia em 2009 esta quebrando vários recordes

    * Yongala (Australia) max. 43.5
    * Maitland (Australia) max. 45
    * Mount Barker (Australia) max. 44.5
    * Keith (Australia) max. 45.5
    * Meningie (Australia) max. 45.1
    * Edithburg (Australia) max. 44.9
    * Wilsons (Australia) max. 42
    * Morwell (Australia) max. 45.1
    * Wonthaggi (Australia) max. 43.7
    * Scoresby (Australia) max. 43.8
    * Hamilton (Australia) max. 44.5
    * Ballarat (Australia) max. 44.1
    * Mangalore (Australia) max. 46.1
    * Maryborough (Australia) max. 45.4
    * Flinders Island AP (Australia) max. 41.5
    * Ross (Australia) max. 41.6
    * Fingal (Australia) max. 41.3
    * St Helens (Australia) max. 41
    * Scamander (Australia) max. 42.2
    * Thredbo (Australia) max. 33.5
    * Tumbarumba (Australia) max. 39.8
    * Omeo (Australia) max. 40.2
    * Mt Buller (Australia) max. 30.7
    * Lake Heildon (Australia) max. 45.4
    * Launceston AP (Australia) max. 39.9
    * Scottsdale (Australia) max. 37.7
    * Taralga (Australia) max. 39.8
    * Hume (Australia) max. 44.9
    * Wagga Wagga (Australia) max. 45.2
    * Ouien (Australia) max. 46.8
    * Horsham (Australia) max. 47.6
    * Longerenong (Australia) max. 47.6
    * Echuca (Australia) max. 46.8
    * Kerang (Australia) max. 46.9
    * Kyabram (Australia) max. 47
    * Tatura (Australia) max. 45
    * Strathbogie (Australia) max. 42
    * Essendon (Australia) max. 47.3
    * Moorabbin (Australia) max. 46.7
    * Laverton (Australia) max. 47.5
    * Nonning (Australia) max. 45.5
    * Yongala (Australia) max. 44
    * Eudunda (Australia) max. 43.9
    * Melbourne City (Australia) max. 46.4
    * Avalon Airport (Australia) max. 47.9
    * Geelong (Australia) max. 47.4


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2009 às 00:41)

Bela recolha de registos abrantes  sem dúvida um calorzinho abrasador  mesmo assim a nossa Amareleja é melhor 47.4ºC em Agosto de 2003.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2009 às 00:48)

*Português descreve «cenário de guerra» na Austrália*

Um pintor português que reside há vários anos no estado australiano de Vitória, afectado por incêndios sem precedentes, descreveu hoje situações de verdadeiro horror, com pessoas a serem carbonizadas dentro de carros quando tentavam fugir às chamas

«Há quase 100 mortos. Isto é indescritível. Ninguém imagina», disse Luís Geraldes à Lusa numa conversa através de Messenger a partir do centro de refugiados onde se encontra. 

Obrigado a abandonar a sua casa, na zona de Jumbuk, devido à aproximação das chamas, Luís Geraldes disse à Lusa que muitos dos mortos foram apanhados quando fugiam das chamas, em estradas bloqueadas pelo fogo ou por árvores caídas.

«O fogo começou na montanha, aqui por trás de Churchil, [sudeste de Melbourne]. Com ventos de 90 km/hora avançava 100 metros cada três segundos», descreveu.

«Percorreu as montanhas, uma a uma. As árvores queimadas iam caindo e as pessoas ficavam sem poder fugir. Mas só se apercebiam disso quando já estavam dentro dos carros, rodeados pelo fogo que os assava dentro do carro», disse.

«Na zona onde vivo as árvores têm cerca de 60 metros de altura e pareciam velas acesas como em Fátima. Depois explodiam», disse ainda. 

Segundo referiu, o balanço provisório é de cerca de mil casas destruídas, num fim-de-semana onde a temperatura chegou aos 49 graus, e onde o vento forte fez alastrar as chamas - que já causaram 108 mortos, segundo dados actualizados - numa frente de centenas de quilómetros. 

Actualmente no centro de deslocados em Churchil - «onde estão cerca de mil pessoas» - Geraldes admite que já tentou chegar ao mar, mas acabou por regressar porque também junto à costa havia incêndios.

«A minha casa escapou milagrosamente. Pelo menos por agora. Como outras, foi ‘bombardeada’, pelo ar, com retardante de fogo. Mas nada garante que as coisas fiquem assim», disse.

«Muitos não tiveram essa sorte. O fogo teve um comportamento estranho, mudava a cada momento, criando turbilhões. As árvores pareciam bombas a arrebentar com a acumulação de gás», acrescentou. 

Afirmando que fugiu de casa na manhã de sábado, quando o fogo se aproximou, Luís Geraldes descreve a destruição de várias casas próximas, onde também os veículos foram atingidos pelas chamas e explodiram.

«As garagens com carros explodiam. Ninguém imagina. Os animais, cangurus e wombats [marsupial australiano], fugiam da floresta e vinham ter com as pessoas como se fossem crianças», disse. 

Como muitos dos habitantes da extensa zona afectada pelos incêndios, Luís Geraldes diz que não pode voltar a casa «nem sabe quando» o poderá fazer, explicando que, em muitas zonas, continuam carros bloqueados nas estradas.

«O balanço vai aumentar. Há estradas onde a polícia nem conseguiu chegar. Não podem ter acesso às estradas. E há lá pessoas», disse.

«Ninguém acredita. O fogo foi tão intenso que até estruturas de metal derreteram. Isto parece uma zona de guerra. Os comboios deixaram de trabalhar, as linhas dobraram com o calor e vão ter que ser todas mudadas», disse.

«Houve alturas em que o céu até perdeu a luz. Criou-se um capacete negro e as cinzas e as folhas, levadas pelo vento, caíam como neve por todo o lado e espalhavam ainda mais os incêndios», disse.

«Os hospitais estão cheios de pessoas com mais de 50 por cento de queimaduras. É horrível», sublinhou. «Há muitos voluntários, bombeiros e até militares a ajudar. Mas ninguém sabe quando isto pára», concluiu.

António Sampaio, Lusa / SOL


----------



## Teles (9 Fev 2009 às 09:30)

*Catástrofe na Austrália*

Desde já peço desculpa por este off-topic se não estiver bem colocado,solicito que seja eliminado.
Sudeste da Austrália varrido pelo fogo
00h27m

Os maiores fogos florestais das últimas décadas na Austrália já provocaram a morte a 108 pessoas. A maioria foi apanhada nos carros, quando fugia, ou quando se refugiavam em casas nas cidades rurais do sudeste do país.

O fogo atingiu, anteontem, várias pequenas cidades a Norte de Melbourne destruindo tudo o que se encontrava no caminho. Há relatos de uma família que sobreviveu atirando-se para dentro de um reservatório de água enquanto outros se refugiaram num centro comunitário com os bombeiros a concentrarem-se entre eles e o fogo.

Estes incêndios florestais, os maiores na Austrália desde 1983 quando morreram 75 pessoas e o maior em todo o Mundo desde o ano 2000, foram classificados pelo primeiro-ministro Kevin Rudd como o "inferno em toda a sua fúria". Imputados por algumas pessoas a pirómanos, os incêndios florestais propagaram-se desde sábado a três estados do Sudeste, beneficiando da maior vaga de calor do último século.

O balanço do número de vítimas foi ontem actualizado várias vezes pela Polícia, tendo chegado a atingir 96 pessoas e sendo depois revisto para 93, para finalmente terminar em 108. A maioria dos mortos foram encontrados na região de Melbourne, a segunda maior cidade da Austrália, onde mais de 700 casas foram destruídas.

"O inferno em toda a sua fúria abateu-se sobre a população do Estado de Vitória nas últimas 24 horas. Muitos são mortos, muitos ficaram feridos", sintetizou o primeiro-ministro perante os jornalistas. O Governo ordenou o envio de equipas militares para auxiliar os três mil bombeiros já colocados no terreno.

A comandante da Polícia do Estado de Vitória, Christine Nixon, admitiu já que o número de vítimas venha ainda a aumentar.

Marysville, uma pequena aldeia a Noroeste de Melbourne, foi totalmente arrasada pelo fogo atiçado por um vento violento. Os sobreviventes relatam a chegada de uma nuvem de cinza negra que tapou o Sol e que deixava a apenas perceber um "horrível clarão laranja" enquanto as chamas chegavam às suas casas.

Português descreve um "cenário de guerra"

Um pintor português que reside há vários anos no estado de Vitória, descrevia ontem situações de verdadeiro horror, com pessoas a serem carbonizadas dentro de carros quando tentavam fugir às chamas. "Há quase 100 mortos. Isto é indescritível. Ninguém imagina", disse Luís Geraldes à Lusa, numa conversa através de Messenger a partir do centro de apoio onde se encontra. Obrigado a abandonar a casa, na zona de Jumbuk, devido à aproximação das chamas, Luís Geraldes relata que o fogo foi ajudado por "ventos de 90 km/hora e avançava 100 metros cada três segundos". "Na zona onde vivo as árvores têm cerca de 60 metros de altura e pareciam velas acesas como em Fátima. Depois explodiam", disse ainda. Actualmente no centro de deslocados em Churchil - "onde estão cerca de mil pessoas" - Geraldes admite que já tentou chegar ao mar, mas acabou por regressar porque também junto à costa havia incêndios. "As garagens com carros explodiam. Ninguém imagina. Os animais, cangurus e wombats, fugiam da floresta e vinham ter com as pessoas como se fossem crianças", disse. "Ninguém acredita. O fogo foi tão intenso que até estruturas de metal derreteram, varias pessoas tentaram salvar a vida ao saltarem para piscinas e acabaram cozidas como lagostas devido as altas temperaturas . Isto parece uma zona de guerra"


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

*Re: Catástrofe na Austrália*

Uma calamidade impressionante... Certas situações há em que se trocam acusações entre bombeiros, população, protecção civil...

Aqui não... Ninguém consegue fazer nada perante o poder do fogo... São imagens e relatos absolutamente incríveis... e consternadores.


----------



## abrantes (9 Fev 2009 às 12:30)

*Incêndios matam mais de cem pessoas na Austrália*

Plantão | Publicada em 09/02/2009 às 09h55m
Valor Online

SÃO PAULO - O Estado de Victoria, no sul da Austrália, está sendo devastado por incêndios que começaram neste fim de semana. Segundo as autoridades locais, mais de 130 pessoas já morreram devido ao alastramento do fogo e há chance desse número subir.

As chamas afetaram mais de 700 casas e cerca de 14 mil moradias estão sem eletricidade. O fogo se espalhou por vários hectares de florestas e plantações no estado australiano.

As autoridades acreditam que os incêndios foram deliberados. A alta temperatura e o ar seco estão ajudando a espalhá-los.

(Vanessa Dezem | Valor Online, com agências internacionais) 

fonte:
http://oglobo.globo.com/economia/ma...ais-de-cem-pessoas-na-australia-754322748.asp


----------



## Luis França (9 Fev 2009 às 13:19)

Sem palavras!!







*Australia's worst bushfire disaster*

*Fotografias*


----------



## Magnusson (9 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

A situação é realmente dramática, quando há relatos de pessoas que em desespero de causa se atiraram para as suas piscinas para fugirem do fogo e morreram na água a ferver acho que tá tudo dito. Que Deus ajude os Australianos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2009 às 20:54)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/COefz94Q2AO4PEGnj3U2"]Incêndios na Austrália[/ame]

Fonte: Sapo/RTP

Sem comentários, as imagens falam por si...


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2009 às 19:33)

Ainda sobre os incêndios





> He said he was in the middle of backburning at Mirboo North when he saw the stricken koala. "I could see she had sore feet and was in trouble, so I pulled over the fire truck. She just plonked herself down, as if to say 'I'm beat'," he said.
> 
> "I offered her a drink and she drank three bottles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2009 às 19:55)

O relatório do Bureau of Meteorology australiano acerca da onda de calor que afectou este país:


*The exceptional January-February 2009 heatwave in south-eastern Australia*
http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/current/statements/scs17c.pdf


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 15:34)

*Re: Seguimento Austrália e Polinésia - 2008*


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 15:42)

*Re: Seguimento Austrália e Polinésia - 2008*


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 15:43)

*Re: Seguimento Austrália e Polinésia - 2008*

Vejam o dia 07/02


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 16:27)

*Re: Seguimento Austrália e Polinésia - 2008*

E a "Image of The Day" de hoje da Nasa:
Bushfires in Southeast Australia


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2009 às 17:12)

*Austrália: Milhares de bombeiros combatem fogos, 181 mortos*

Sidney, Austrália, 15 Fev (Lusa) - Milhares de bombeiros continuam hoje a lutar contra oito fogos no sudeste da Austrália, onde já 181 pessoas perderam a vida nos piores incêndios da história do país. Apesar de temperaturas a descer de intensidade e vento fraco contribuírem para ajudar os bombeiros a lutar contra as chamas, serão precisas várias semanas para extinguir completamente todos os focos de incêndio, anunciou fonte dos serviços de emergência.
"Ainda há oito fogos a progredirem", indicou Lee Miezis, porta-voz do Departamento do Desenvolvimento do Estado de Victoria. "Estes incêndios ainda não estão dominados, mas não ameaçam qualquer comunidade", acrescentou o funcionário.
As homenagens às vítimas e aos bombeiros estão hoje a decorrer por toda a Austrália, com o primeiro-ministro, Kevin Rudd, a presidir a uma cerimónia em Wandong, cidade do Estado de Victoria, particularmente atingida pelas chamas. Kevin Rudd prometeu ajuda aos sobreviventes, garantindo que a reconstrução das zonas afectadas vai começar.
Milhares de pessoas estão sem abrigo e cerca de 4.300 bombeiros continuam a combater os fogos. Os incêndios destruíram mais de 1.800 habitações e 450 mil hectares de mata ou florestas, causando pelo menos 181 mortes, balanço que pode vir a aumentar à medida que novos cadáveres sejam encontrados.

© LUSA 2009


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2009 às 13:46)

*Vários dias de chuvas causam graves inundações na Austrália*

As autoridades do estado de Nova Gales do Sul, no leste da Austrália, declararam hoje área de catástrofe a região de Bourke, e colocaram em alerta as povoações do litoral norte por causa das inundações causadas pelas copiosas chuvas que caíram no fim de semana. Cerca de 200 milímetros de água caíram em um período de 15 horas na sexta-feira passada em Bourke, cerca de 770 quilômetros a noroeste de Sydney, a capital do estado, e ontem à noite se acumularam outros 27 milímetros.
A localidade litorânea de Bellingen e o rio Nambucca, cerca de 500 quilômetros ao nordeste de Sydney, receberam 375 milímetros de chuva nas últimas 48 horas. A estrada que chega até Bellingen, com uma população de 2.700 habitantes, e que serve de conexão aos 1.500 residentes de pequenas fazendas nos arredores foi interrompida pelas fortes chuvas. Vários moradores do vale de Bellingen e os turistas do "camping" de traileres do local foram retirados hoje.

G1


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2009 às 17:12)

Primeiro fogos depois inundações


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2009 às 17:40)

MSantos disse:


> Primeiro fogos depois inundações



É um país de contrastes.

Enquanto o norte e leste se enchem de água, o sul leva com os ventos secos e quentes do interior desértico.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

*Estado australiano vive pesadelo de cheias *

O Estado de Nova Gales do Sul, na Austrália, está a ser atingido por fortes chuvas que já causaram inundações que isolam cerca de quatro mil pessoas. Pelo contrário, o Estado de Victoria, no Sudeste do país, continua a ser fustigado pelas chamas.
As fortes chuvadas que se fizeram sentir no Estado australiano de Nova Gales do Sul fizeram subir em mais de oito metros as águas do rio Bellingen que, em consequência, isolou as localidades de Bellingen, Darkwood e Thora. Segundo noticia a Reuters, o governador de Nova Gales do Sul, Nathan Rees, pondera agora decretar o estado de calamidade pública.
No Estado de Victoria, as chamas continuam a lavrar de forma intensa, com um balanço que aponta para mais de 200 mortes.

Fábrica de Conteúdos


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

*Centena de australianos abandona casas devido aos incêndios* 

Vídeo

Mais de 100 pessoas tiveram que abandonar as suas casas no sudeste da Austrália, esta segunda-feira, devido aos incêndios que voltaram a assolar a região de Melbourne. Estas evacuações acontecem apenas duas semanas após os mais mortíferos incêndios da história do país que fizeram 210 mortos e destruíram 1800 casas, de acordo com o último balanço divulgado pelas autoridades. 
Apesar dos esforços dos bombeiros australianos, que tinham controlado os últimos fogos ainda activos, a subida da temperatura e os ventos fortes voltaram a semear o pânico na região. Pelo menos uma casa foi destruída pelas chamas em Belgrave South, na periferia de Melbourne, a capital do Estado de Victoria. Dois bombeiros ficaram feridos. 
Há semanas que o estado de Victoria está a braços com vários incêndios. O facto de as temperaturas terem ficado abaixo dos 20 graus centígrados durante alguns dias permitiu aos bombeiros controlarem as chamas.

Euronews


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2009 às 12:46)

*Quatro incêndios gigantes combatidos por bombeiros na Austrália*

Os bombeiros australianos estão a combater *quatro incêndios gigantes, com uma frente de mil quilómetros*, e que estão fora de controlo no estádio de Vitória, no sul do país, muito embora não constituam ameaça directa às populações. Um comunicado dos bombeiros locais indicou que a situação se pode tornar mais perigosa esta terça-feira com o aumento das temperaturas, isto depois de as operações de combate ao fogo, assistidas por aviões, helicópteros e meios terrestres, terem permitido proteger cerca de 400 casas.
Ainda de acordo com os bombeiros, sexta-feira poderá ser um dia particularmente perigoso, uma vez que se espera que as temperaturas possam chegar aos 40 graus, com ventos de 50 km/h, alterando de maneira brusca a direcção dos incêndios. 
Os incêndios no Estado de Vitória que começaram a 7 de Fevereiro já causaram a morte de 210 pessoas e a destruição de 1900 casas e de 455 mil hectares de4 terreno florestal.

Rádio Notícias TSF


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2009 às 17:59)

*Ventos fortes e altas temperaturas prejudicam combate aos fogos na Austrália*

Vídeo

Em Vitória o momento volta a ser difícil. A situação climática é complicada, o tempo seco, o vento forte, as temperaturas de quarenta graus estão a dificultar o trabalho dos bombeiros. Cerca de duzentas escolas permanecem fechadas no sul do país e milhares de australianos estão a abandonar as suas casas neste estado. 
Aproximadamente três mil bombeiros lutam contra dezenas de focos de incêndio que continuam activos e que podem comportar-se de maneira inesperada devido à mudança da direcção do vento esperada para hoje. 
Os incêndios nesta região começaram no passado dia sete, naquele que ficou conhecido como o “sábado negro”, após duas semanas de uma onda de calor sem precedentes no sul da Austrália. Morreram até ao momento duzentas e dez pessoas e foram destruídas mil e novecentas casas.

EuroNews


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

*Inundações deixam 1.700 pessoas isoladas no sul da Austrália*

Cerca de 1.700 pessoas permanecem isoladas no sul da Austrália devido às inundações causadas pelas chuvas torrenciais que caíram segunda-feira na região, informaram hoje fontes oficiais. Os habitantes de vários povoados de Nova Gales do Sul continuarão isolados durante dois ou três dias. Por conta disso, o Governo estadual estuda decretar estado de emergência.
Além disso, aproximadamente mil pessoas foram evacuadas ontem à noite da localidade de Coffs Harbour, aproximadamente 500 quilômetros ao norte de Sydney, embora já tenham começado a voltar para suas casas. No norte, o rio Bellinger subiu 8,6 metros, nível que não atingia desde 1986.
As autoridades alertaram que as fortes chuvas se repetirão hoje, por isso pediram à população que não transitem por zonas inundadas. O instituto meteorológico advertiu que as ondas nas praias de Sydney passarão dos cinco metros e que os ventos chegarão a 90 km/h ao norte da cidade. 

G1


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2009 às 19:46)

*Pelo menos 20 morrem em onda de calor na Austrália *

Temperaturas na Austrália ultrapassaram os 40ºC (arq.), o calor devastou também muitas florestas locais. Segundo o governo, a maioria dos mortos é de pessoas idosas que fizeram esforço físico e acabaram sofrendo derrames e ataques cardíacos. As mortes foram registradas em Adelaide, capital do Estado da Austrália do Sul.
As altas temperaturas, que ultrapassaram os 40º C, também causaram quedas de energia elétrica em Melbourne, no Estado de Vitória, a segunda maior cidade do país. A falta de energia ocasionou interrupções no sistema ferroviário da cidade e uma explosão em uma estação elétrica fez com que pelo menos 300 mil casas ficassem sem luz. 
Também em Vitória, incêndios atingiram a região rural de Gippsland e pelo menos dez casas foram queimadas na cidade de Boolarra. Se os mesmos índices continuarem a ser registrados até domingo, a onda de calor se igualará à pior já observada nos últimos 100 anos.

Jornal diadia


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 20:51)

Gerofil disse:


> *Pelo menos 20 morrem em onda de calor na Austrália *
> 
> Temperaturas na Austrália ultrapassaram os 40ºC (arq.), o calor devastou também muitas florestas locais. Segundo o governo, a maioria dos mortos é de pessoas idosas que fizeram esforço físico e acabaram sofrendo derrames e ataques cardíacos. As mortes foram registradas em Adelaide, capital do Estado da Austrália do Sul.
> As altas temperaturas, que ultrapassaram os 40º C, também causaram quedas de energia elétrica em Melbourne, no Estado de Vitória, a segunda maior cidade do país. A falta de energia ocasionou interrupções no sistema ferroviário da cidade e uma explosão em uma estação elétrica fez com que pelo menos 300 mil casas ficassem sem luz.
> ...



mas é pleno outono lá


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2009 às 22:12)

Estou convencido que em Portugal mais cedo ou mais tarde iremos sofrer fenómenos semelhantes!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2009 às 23:14)

Straordinario record in Australia mercoledì 29 aprile: -13,0°C a Charlotte Pass (Nuovo Galles del Sud, m 1755), nuovo record di freddo australiano per il mese di aprile (precedente -11,5°C, sempre a Charlotte Pass).

il Meteo Giornale


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Mai 2009 às 02:26)

boas

Vejam esta trovoada fresca, acabada de por no youtube  e BRUTAL
BRISBANE 


ABRAÇOS


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2009 às 09:42)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Vejam esta trovoada fresca, acabada de por no youtube  e BRUTAL
> BRISBANE
> ...



BRUTAL sem duvida, uma dessas é que eu gostava que viesse para cá.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2009 às 01:33)

Austrália: Voos desviados devido a ventos fortes e tempestade de pó vermelho em Sidnei

Voos com destino à cidade australiana de Sidnei tiveram hoje que ser desviados devido a ventos fortes que assolaram a cidade e que espalharam uma tempestade de pó vermelho que cobre a região.

Os habitantes de Sidnei despertaram hoje para céus totalmente vermelhos que, com o avanço da manhã, se foram tornando amarelos mas fortemente carregados de nuvens de pó.

"Nunca vi nada assim", disse à agência Lusa Lucilina Fittler, uma cidadã portuguesa que reside nos arredores de Sidnei.

Lusa


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2009 às 13:57)

Algumas fotos do fenómeno (tempestade de areia) que está a afectar Sydney 
































http://www.smh.com.au/photogallery/...y-sky-red/20090923-g0tw.html?selectedImage=17


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2009 às 16:45)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Vejam esta trovoada fresca, acabada de por no youtube  e BRUTAL
> BRISBANE
> ...



Trovoada mesmo intensa *Brutalissimo*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2009 às 20:17)

*Tempestade de areia assola Austrália*

A costa Leste da Austrália, incluindo Sydney, foi ontem atingida por uma tempestade de areia proveniente do interior do País.

Segundo o Serviço Meteorológico Australiano , uma frente fria situada em Nova Gales do Sul está na origem desta tempestade com ventos fortes associados, trazendo as areias da zona interior do País. Esta situação teve repercussões nos transportes aéros e terrestres, bem como outros a nível de saúde, nomeadamente em termos respiratórios. 

IM


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 20:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Tempestade de areia assola Austrália*
> 
> A costa Leste da Austrália, incluindo Sydney, foi ontem atingida por uma tempestade de areia proveniente do interior do País.
> 
> ...



Ia agora mesmo referir isso! 




O Diário de Noticias divulgou o seguinte testemunho:

*Tempestade
Sydney escondida sob manto de areia*



> *Um Inverno seco conjugado com um forte vento transportou uma nuvem de poeira com 600 quilómetros de extensão desde o centro da Austrália até à costa leste, uma das regiões mais populosas do país. Foi a pior tempestade desde os anos 1940. Foram registados níveis inéditos de poluição - 15 500 microgramas de partículas por metro cúbico.*
> 
> "Foi como acordar e ver que o Armagedão tinha chegado. Pensava que tinha acontecido algo catastrófico", disse um residente de Sydney à BBC, ao descobrir a cidade australiana coberta por um manto laranja. A pior tempestade de areia desde os anos 1940 fez desaparecer a icónica Ópera de Sydney, com a visibilidade em várias áreas a não ultrapassar os dois metros.
> 
> ...


















Fonte


----------



## irpsit (24 Set 2009 às 20:37)

Ver Sidney assim é algo de completamente FENOMENAL!

Esta semana o país teve sismos, tornados, tempestades, junte-se-lhe também a gripe A, e só falta mesmo as pragas de gafanhotos e sapos! Tive que me beliscar ao ler sobre a situação pois não acreditei!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090923/sc_afp/australiaweather



Mário Barros disse:


> Algumas fotos do fenómeno (tempestade de areia) que está a afectar Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 14:25)

AnDré disse:


> Ia agora mesmo referir isso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu é que não queria isso por aqui!!!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 21:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu é que não queria isso por aqui!!!



Mas, afinal quais são as causa deste fenómeno?
A explicação pode e deve ser feita com termos meteorológicos e explicações meteorológicas, e talvez mesmo de definições avançadas, pois é mais fácil ter uma melhor percepção do fenómeno...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Pedro disse:


> Mas, afinal quais são as causa deste fenómeno?
> A explicação pode e deve ser feita com termos meteorológicos e explicações meteorológicas, e talvez mesmo de definições avançadas, pois é mais fácil ter uma melhor percepção do fenómeno...



Pelo que percebi, o solo estava muito seco por ter chovido pouco no Inverno e devido à passagem de uma frente fria, os seus ventos arrastaram a areia para o litoral.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

*Incêndios devastam leste da Austrália*

Incêndios alimentados por fortes ventos, temperaturas muito elevadas e um longo período de seca ameaçavam neste domingo centenas de habitantes de aldeias a noroeste de Sydney, no leste da Austrália, anunciaram as autoridades. Foi emitido o alerta máximo para as localidades de Rylstone, Kandos e Clandulla, 170 km a noroeste de Sydney. 
Os incêndios foram provocados pela seca que assola há meses a maior parte do estado de Nova Gales do Sul e por uma onda de calor que começou em novembro, antes mesmo do início do verão no hemisfério sul. Em fevereiro, incêndios deixaram 173 mortos no estado vizinho de Victoria (sudeste), destruindo milhares de casas, na pior catástrofe natural da história recente da Austrália.
Em Sydney, onde a temperatura era de 40ºC neste domingo, as praias ficaram lotadas. Cerca de mil bombeiros estão tratando de apagar uma centena de incêndios em toda a Nova Gales do Sul. Um dos focos já devastou 1.200 hectares perto de Rylstone e Kandos.
O fogo continua muito ativo perto das áreas habitadas, destacou Anthony Clark, porta-voz dos bombeiros. Uma casa já foi destruída pelas chamas, outras 40 estão ameaçadas e os moradores foram orientados a se preparar para uma eventual evacuação. Rylstone, porta de entrada para o parque nacional Wollemi, Patrimônio da Humanidade, tem cerca de 1.200 habitantes.

AFP


----------



## Nuno (25 Nov 2009 às 10:58)

Achei ser interessante 


http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/scienc...mpaign=Feed:+rss/cnn_latest+(RSS:+Most+Recent)


----------



## Nuno (25 Nov 2009 às 12:54)

Gigantescos blocos de gelo aproximam-se da Nova Zelândia

Um grupo de enormes blocos de gelo, provenientes da Antártida, está a aproxima-se da Nova Zelândia, estando apenas a 400 quilómetros de distância do sul do país. De acordo com a CNN, são mais de 100 icebergs. 

Os blocos de gelo foram avistados por Rodney Russ, da companhia Heritage Expeditions, avança a agência EFE. O especialista diz que os icebergs se deslocam a uma velocidade de 1,25 quilómetros por hora. Os grandes blocos de gelo são, sobretudo, um grande perigo para a navegação. A preocupação só não é maior porque as temperaturas mais altas das águas na região estão derreter. 

O fenómeno é raro, mas não é novo. Em 2006, um outro grupo de icebergs esteve a apenas 25 quilómetros da costa sul da Nova Zelândia. 

O cientista Mike Williams, do Instituto de Pesquisa Atmosférica e Água, também citado pela EFE, diz que estes blocos de gelo provêm, eventualmente, da Plataforma de Gelo de Ross, que se desfez entre 2000 e 2002. O especialista diz ainda que devem ser de água doce, porque são de neve consolidada. 



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/ambiente/no...rg-icebergs-antartica-tvi24/1105722-4070.html


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

Thunderstorm batters Melbourne’s suburbs

Freak storm hits Blackburn, Box Hill

Eltham residents left with daunting clean-up


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2009 às 22:12)

*Iceberg gigante a caminho da costa australiana*

Um iceberg com cerca de 140 quilómetros quadrados, quase duas vezes o tamanho da ilha de Hong Kong, dirige-se para a costa do sul da Austrália. Este acontecimento é visto pelos cientistas uma vez por século 





O iceberg tem cerca de 19 quilómetros de largura e oito de comprimento, tornando-se num dos maiores icebergs na memória do país.

Satisfeitos estão os cientistas, que vêem este acontecimento como um «um espectáculo único». «É um fenómeno muito raro, pouco comum, mas nem por isso estranho», diz Neal Young, cientista que baptizou o bloco de gelo gigante de B17B.

A descoberta acontece depois da localização de dois icebergs mais ao leste, na ilha australiana de Macquarie, seguidos de mais de 100 pedaços de gelo menores que seguem para a Nova Zelândia.

O B17B está à deriva há mais de 10 anos, tendo estado estacionado ao largo da Antárctida nos últimos cinco devido às correntes oceânicas.

O bloco inicial tinha um volume de 400 quilómetros quadrados.

SOL


----------

